# Walnut Toxic????



## sambullbee (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all,

My neighbor has a walnut tree that overhangs our yard and the leaves and pods fall into our yard. We are getting two 9wk old Nigerian Dwarfs Sunday and i need to know if any part of the walnut is toxic.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2012)

Walnut is fine.  They can eat the leaves, the bark and the hulls / nuts without problem.  My farm is full of black walnut.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 23, 2012)

These sites says Black Walnut is poisonous for goats.  Must be a reason
they have it on the list, despite Elvan's goats not getting sick from Black Walnut
grazing.  I would be real careful with letting goats have access to those 
leaves, nuts and wood.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Goats/Poisonous_Plants

http://www.goatsthatfaint.com/id16.html

Black Walnut does NOT have pods, though the nuts do have hulls
when fresh.  Hulls will dry out to expose the nut, if the squirrels don't 
get them first.

With the pod description, are you sure the tree is really a Black
Walnut?  Here is a photo of a nut with hull, and one of the compound
leaves.  Drawing is also accurate, sharper in black and white than
the photos.

http://vet.vet.purdue.edu/toxic/plant45.htm


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2012)

You'll find quite a few "safe" plants listed on poisonous plant lists.  Some are only poisonous at certain times of year, some only parts of the plant and some only in certain quantity.

The 3 plants to absolutely avoid with goats are rhododendron, azalea and oleander.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 24, 2012)

Right, lots of plants are considered toxic but there are varying levels of toxicity.  Walnut is one of those-it can be toxic, but a great deal would have to be consumed.  This is one that seems to also effect horses more than it would goats, particularly if is being used in the animal's bedding.  No worries here, but x2 on the plants Elevan listed.


----------



## Jerum (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the tree a "locust" maybe?

If so, it seems to be highly toxic


----------



## dhansen (Jun 27, 2012)

My goats live IN a walnut orchard most of the year and have been fine.  They eat tons of the leaves!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 27, 2012)

our fields have black walnut, locust and sumac, lots of them.  We have never had problems with the goats getting sick from them.  We even have a couple wild cherry trees in the field. I know, we like to live dangerously.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 27, 2012)

The cherokee indians used to use the leaves, bark and nut from the walnut to prevent worms in their horses and dogs.  

My church has a missionary in Africa, in an area that has a pretty bad problem with worms infesting humans.  He takes walnut leaf tea daily to prevent them in his belly.


----------



## sambullbee (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I won't worry about it to much then.


----------



## mama24 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mine eat walnut, too, and haven't had any problems.


----------



## goat500 (Jul 12, 2012)

theyll be fine


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 13, 2012)

Had an entire walnut tree( big one) uprooted from the storms that came thruogh last week and the goats have officially ate every leave on it, took them a few days, they didn't wilt, because it was uprooted there is a really big dirt ball on the roots. They sure had a good time. And I am happy to report they are all still alive.


----------

